# Hiccups



## Phoe2006 (Dec 20, 2013)

Anybody ever get uncontrollable hiccups from pre or intra workout supplements? Or could it be something else?


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 20, 2013)

yeah. creatine or n.o.


----------



## Slate23 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have never had an issue brother. Is it a certain preworkout you take or all of them?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 20, 2013)

This has never happened till recently and I'm almost thinking its a video of some sort but not sure I did add them is martini shit intra workout


----------



## LastChance (Dec 20, 2013)

I have never had bad hiccups in my life.

About a week ago I was drinking one of those muscle milk pro series shakes you can get at a gas station and had a huccup that I swore to god was gonna make my heart stop.  Never had a pain like that.

Chalked it up as a freak thing and then took another drink and did the same thing.

That was immediately post work out.  Leg day so squats.

I have no idea how relevant this is.  It hasn't ever happened since either.

I have no clue what caused it, but it hurt like a fucker.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 20, 2013)

So she of y'all know exactly wtf I'm going though but these are daily so idk?????


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2013)

Ure a pussy.. Lol. You guys using effervented prework may get burps . Hiccups are come from gulping air and possibly type of cup so use a straw .. Let dr Ib know if it works..

LC  I sprayed bcaa cherry all over my seat after today's gym session. Boy was I pissed.!! 2 hours it took for clean uP.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 21, 2013)

Fuck u yetti find me something better than c4 to rake that gets me the pump and intense workout and I'll take it all just for u ib for being such a dick

.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2013)

Angel dust by Blackstone... how big of fake tit are you drinking it from.?.  
Try a straw. I'm serious .. you're gulping air like a seal.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 21, 2013)

I heard it might be one if the DVDs I'm using


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 22, 2013)

Its got me pretty bad throwing up etc I might try changing my diet completely


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2013)

Holy cow.. u sure u don't have acid reflux if you watch a lot of cow DVDs.?


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey, I'm coming to this thread a little late, but I had a CRAZY bout with hiccups - they lasted two hours, and I couldnt stop them. I tried sipping water, holding my breath, all the standard folk tales -NOTHING stopped them, and they started hurting like hell.  Finally - and I dont know why I did this - I took a single anti-acid pill (like a Tums.)

It stopped *immediately.*


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 28, 2013)

Heyyy MB. Happy holidays brutha.  I remember you love peppermint or something too..lol. . 
Good to see u ...ib


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 28, 2013)

I stopped taking some intra amino supplements and it stopped


----------



## gobot (Dec 30, 2013)

I've only got the hiccups from incredible amounts of booz.


----------



## reckbates (Jan 22, 2014)

I wonder it's discussion of hiccups and no name of Apple cider vinegar ? It's simply best i use 1 spoon of vinegar to stop hiccups.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 22, 2014)

reckbates said:


> I wonder it's discussion of hiccups and no name of Apple cider vinegar ? It's simply best i use 1 spoon of vinegar to stop hiccups.



Thanks I'll have to try that out 
P


----------

